# Le Troc



## aricosec (1 Décembre 2004)

non ,sans vendre quelque chose,on pourrait echanger des bidules,
-
echange photo alice SAPRICH contre celle de JULIA ROBERTS
.
pour assouvir fantasme personnel :rose: 
-
*ET VOUS !*
*tribune libre  *


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

hum hum...

 He beh l'Arico 

 à moins que je n'ai pas bien compris le principe


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> hum hum...
> 
> He beh l'Arico
> 
> à moins que je n'ai pas bien compris le principe



mais non, lumai, c'est très simple   exemple:

échange ma photo prise hier contre celle prise quand j'avais 25 ans...  :affraid: 

 :rateau: 




_j'ai bien dit *ma* photo et pas la tienne, hélas..._


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Echange la main de ta s½ur contre la culotte d'un zouave ?


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

et là ?

 C'est que je comprends pas la différence entre ce qu'Arico nous propose et ce thread...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et là ?
> 
> C'est que je comprends pas la différence entre ce qu'Arico nous propose et ce thread...



je ne peux que te donner raison   

c'est le foutoir, faut qt'ça change:`


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et là ?
> 
> C'est que je comprends pas la différence entre ce qu'Arico nous propose et ce thread...


 Bah y'en a un qui à un peux viré 


Tiens ça me fait penser, je donne une invite gratuite pour le Salon Nautique de Paris (par MP seulement)


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser, je donne une invite gratuite pour le Salon Nautique de Paris (par MP seulement)


Je te l'échange contre une entrée à la foire aux cochons de morlaix :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

Karl 

ok, rdv samedi à la Porte de Versailles, tu sais, comme pour l'Apple Expo 

Edit: Les bières devraient être plus fraîches qu'en été  :love:


----------



## KARL40 (1 Décembre 2004)

Finalement .... le salon nautique ....  c'est-à-dire .... je sais pas nager ! :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> mais non, lumai, c'est très simple   exemple:
> 
> échange ma photo prise hier contre celle prise quand j'avais 25 ans...  :affraid:
> 
> ...



Rentre à la maison de suite au lieu de raconter des âneries   

Signé : Tonton et Tata


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Finalement .... le salon nautique ....  c'est-à-dire .... je sais pas nager ! :rateau:



Oh merde, moi non plus :affraid:

doit bien y avoir une plage et quelques Bar :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Décembre 2004)

Echange une bonne occasion de me taire contre n'importe quoi en fait !!!!!!!! :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Echange une bonne occasion de me taire contre n'importe quoi en fait !!!!!!!! :rateau:


 contre un coud'boule ?   :rose:


----------



## aricosec (1 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et là ?
> 
> C'est que je comprends pas la différence entre ce qu'Arico nous propose et ce thread...


.
franchement,tu ne crois pas que je vais lire la fac pour voir si ça a déja été fait 
.
pour un thread qui va virer au rouge tout de suite   
.
chiotte les gars v'la lumai qui vire au MODO :affraid: :affraid:
.
c'en ai fait des libertés  
.
ha ! ça ira ! ça ira !


----------



## Grug (1 Décembre 2004)

echange bons contre procédés.


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

échange CD pro contre bons.


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

y a des pros pour céder pour de bon

:rose:


----------



## poildep (1 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> y a des pros pour céder pour de bon
> 
> :rose:


 C'est pas "avec la tête" ici ! 

:love:


----------



## lumai (1 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas "avec la tête" ici !
> 
> :love:


 

 tiens à propos ?
 Tu vas venir nous y chanter quelques chose ???


----------



## loustic (1 Décembre 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Finalement .... le salon nautique ....  c'est-à-dire .... je sais pas nager ! :rateau:


Faut pas avoir peur !
La mer n'arrive pas à la Porte de Versailles.
A moins que l'Arico n'ait creusé, creusé...
  
Dans quel but inavoué ?
Je vous le demande.
 :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

Tiens, les voilà tes photos. mais Julia, tu peux la garder.
Je préfère des photos de Raymond Barre, nu su un poney... On a les fantasmes qu'on peut :rose:


----------



## aricosec (2 Décembre 2004)

merci PATOCH  

.
echangerai plusieurs photos d'alice sapritch contre un oppossum nain  
.
eleveur belge, s'abstenir


----------



## Fulvio (2 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, les voilà tes photos. mais Julia, tu peux la garder.
> Je préfère des photos de Raymond Barre, nu su un poney... On a les fantasmes qu'on peut :rose:


 Echange poney souffrant de scoliose contre miniature de l'hotêl de ville de lyon dans sa boule à neige.


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2004)

échange vieux mots contre verts mots


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

echange bon repas contre massage efficace pour un dos douleureu


----------



## aricosec (3 Décembre 2004)

echange massage trés efficace, :rose:  ,contre repas gastronomique


----------



## touba (6 Décembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> echange massage trés efficace, :rose: ,contre repas gastronomique


je prends ! :mouais:

bah quoi ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Décembre 2004)

Echange zigounette type 1949, taille : ça dépend, bon état général, livrée avec ses accessoires  d'origine (2) contre une vertèbre L4 neuve !
Curieux s'abstenir !
 :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Décembre 2004)

Echange masseur contre celle de Kylie Minogue


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

échange ma chef du taf (plus un pitipeu de sous) contre un grand merci (non non ça suffira un merci)


----------



## Dedalus (8 Décembre 2004)

échange jolie bavarde contre belle silencieuse


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> échange jolie bavarde contre belle silencieuse


ahhh non je garde ma belle silencieuse (sur le ton d'une pub Skip)


----------



## Luc G (8 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Echange zigounette type 1949, taille : ça dépend



Moi qui croyais que ça ne dépendait pas, que ça pendait tout le temps    

Bon, moi c'est 1953, je ferais peut-être mieux de pas faire le malin


----------



## loustic (8 Décembre 2004)

Echange changes contre changes
 :bebe:


----------



## aricosec (8 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui croyais que ça ne dépendait pas, que ça pendait tout le temps
> 
> Bon, moi c'est 1953, je ferais peut-être mieux de pas faire le malin


.
"a 16 pas de toi,je te le fais savoir"  
.
je confirme THEBIG, ça ne s'arrange pas  
.
bah ! il reste les souvenirs des feuilles a l'envers avec mimi !  
une devoreuse celle là :affraid:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Décembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Moi qui croyais que ça ne dépendait pas, que ça pendait tout le temps
> 
> Bon, moi c'est 1953, je ferais peut-être mieux de pas faire le malin



Heu... Ben moi c'est pareil : tu crois qu'on a du souci à de faire ? 

Tiens, à propos : échange femme de 42 ans contre deux de 21.

P.S. : même une seule de 21, tant pis !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Décembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Echange poney souffrant de scoliose contre miniature de l'hotêl de ville de lyon dans sa boule à neige.



Chaque fois que j'entends parler d'un objet dans une "boule à neige", ça me fait penser au "Bal du dodo" de Geneviève Dormann :affraid:. Ceux qui l'ont lu comprendront


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

echange bel appart , 3 sdb  , meubles designer , avec ses occupants (sauf moi )
contre
studio , calme , petit, situé en fin fond de la jungle avec connexion adsl !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> echange bel appart , 3 sdb  , meubles designer , avec ses occupants (sauf moi )
> contre
> studio , calme , petit, situé en fin fond de la jungle avec connexion adsl !!



ça pourrait se faire...   

à la seule condition que tu emmènes mamanchérie avec toi  :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça pourrait se faire...
> 
> à la seule condition que tu emmènes mamanchérie avec toi  :affraid:  :rateau:



j'ai dit "avec tous ses occupants" donc mamancherie comprise
mais elle n'est là que en intermittence !!!


----------



## Grug (10 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> echange bel appart , 3 sdb  , meubles designer , avec ses occupants (sauf moi )
> contre
> studio , calme , petit, situé en fin fond de la jungle avec connexion adsl !!




echange robertav contre vbulletin 

(faire offre aux admins qui transmettront)
:modo: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> echange robertav contre vbulletin
> 
> (faire offre aux admins qui transmettront)
> :modo: :hosto:





il est pas gonflé celui là !!!     

ni vbulletin ni moi ne  t'appartiennent , 
donc pas de troc posible !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Décembre 2004)

:casse:
Échange insultes contre boules rouges


----------



## aricosec (12 Décembre 2004)

echange experience peintre,contre modele 21 printemps


----------



## duracel (12 Décembre 2004)

Échange Power mac bi 2,5 Ghz contre PC sous windows (modèle indifférent).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Échange Power mac bi 2,5 Ghz contre PC sous windows (modèle indifférent).



heum !!!!!    

tout va ben ?    :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Décembre 2004)

A mon avis, il devrait changer sa pile


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Décembre 2004)

échange mes jours contre vos nuits.

Ciao bonna notte


----------



## aricosec (14 Décembre 2004)

echange slip kangourou neuf taille xl  

contre caleçon taille xxxl  :affraid: 
.
ou parachute en soie :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Décembre 2004)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> echange slip kangourou neuf taille xl
> 
> contre caleçon taille xxxl  :affraid:
> .
> ou parachute en soie :love:


 
  poster serait-il un excitant pour que tu manques de place ?


----------



## mado (19 Décembre 2004)

Echange smiley , comme neuf, contre nouveau smiley, j'sais pas moi 

   :cévrémenttropinjuste:
    :keskonsemm..oupspardonsennui:
    :yakelkun?:
    :kanteskonboit?:
   :nanlaissetupeupapigécéprivate: (il devient inévitable celui là   )
   :tukonailafriqueboncékankon..:

   Bref, des nouveaux, quoi.


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

échange idées noires contre n'importe quoi !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> échange idées noires contre n'importe quoi !


contre idées bleues ? ou vertes ? ou jaunes ???  (je les donnes gratis)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> échange idées noires contre n'importe quoi !


contre un peu de musique ?


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> contre un peu de musique ?


 
Merci  
Tiens au fait ta _signature_, la musique, ça m'a donné envie de réécouter ça.


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

Échange doute angoissant contre certitude fatale.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> Tiens au fait ta _signature_, la musique, ça m'a donné envie de réécouter ça.



Je l'avais vu "chez maya". J'étais écroulé de rire :love: Et je le suis encore


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2005)

échange amitié sincére contre sincéres amitiés     :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Échange doute angoissant contre certitude fatale.



attention quand même


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

échange fausse grenouille contre vraie princesse


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> échange idées noires contre n'importe quoi !


 
  Tu veux parler de ça ? 








  Bon ben ch'uis preneuse  à condition que tu dédicaces ... 

  Et contre ... contre :hein: ... contre une soirée entre filles ? :love: ça te va ? 

  Sinon j'ai aussi une voiture cassée pas trop loin 

 enfin c'est toi qui vois !


----------



## mado (13 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et contre ... contre :hein: ... contre une soirée entre filles ? :love: ça te va ?
> 
> Sinon j'ai aussi une voiture cassée pas trop loin
> 
> enfin c'est toi qui vois !


 
un relookage d'avatar


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2005)

- Echange rien contre pas grand-chose

- Echange presque rien contre presque tout


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> échange amitié sincére contre sincéres amitiés     :love:



pas fecile de faire le tri


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> pas fecile de faire le tri



t'as raison, finalement je ne l'échange pas mon amitié , je l'offre...


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

echange pizza froide contre tarte à l'oignon.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> echange pizza froide contre tarte à l'oignon.








il te dit: merci


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

:affraid: 
 j'ai pas dit tarte à l'oignon *sur* pizza froide


----------



## Nephou (13 Janvier 2005)

échange malentendu à dissiper contre sousentendu à clarifier


----------



## Spyro (13 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> - Echange rien contre pas grand-chose
> 
> - Echange presque rien contre presque tout


Échange guère plus contre pas moins. 



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> un relookage d'avatar


Tu veux une autre kaskette ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

ahhhh zut j'avais oublié ce thread   

on va voir si cette fois sa marche :


echange HS  a vosmac n°12 neuf (acheté en double ) contre chaussette rose ipod meme usagé !!


----------



## Grug (13 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Echange hurlements légitimes et insupportables contre sourire de passage.
> :love:


 tout s'achète


----------



## duracel (13 Janvier 2005)

Échange un truc contre un autre.
Me contacter par MP.


----------



## loustic (13 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Échange guère plus contre pas moins.
> Tu veux une autre kaskette ?  :love:


Dans la crique, le trac !  Qui craquera en traquant à coups de trique le troqueur de baskettes contre des kaskettes ???


----------



## aricosec (25 Janvier 2005)

echange mois de janvier de chiotte ,contre fevrier normal


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> echange mois de janvier de chiotte ,contre fevrier normal


Echange haricot sec contre haricot humide


----------



## aricosec (25 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Echange haricot sec contre haricot humide


.
humidité a echanger :de ma cave contre la secheresse de mon gosier


----------



## loustic (25 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> humidité a echanger :de ma cave contre la secheresse de mon gosier


Echange bonne bouteille pleine contre mauvaise bouteille vide  ...  ou l'inverse !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2005)

echange canal j contre un'autre chaine !!


----------



## aricosec (26 Janvier 2005)

echange un repas macdonald gagné a la loterie,contre un petit salé lentille


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

échangerais la gardienne de mon immeuble contre une qui saurait placer le courrier dans les bonnes boîtes à lettres et nous éviterait ainsi de fastidieux échanges ultérieurs... marre d'aller trouver Mme Duschmoll pour lui rendre ses factures edf et récupérer ma quittance de loyer


----------



## Dedalus (27 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> echange un repas macdonald gagné a la loterie,contre un petit salé lentille



Si y'a qu'une lentille avec ton petit salé, l'échange n'est peut-être pas trop équitable  , quoique...


----------



## aricosec (28 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Si y'a qu'une lentille avec ton petit salé, l'échange n'est peut-être pas trop équitable  , quoique...


.
chiotte de chiotte,encore un prof !  
.

 
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille
je mettrais un *S* a lentille


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> chiotte de chiotte,encore un prof !
> .
> 
> ...




dis aricot , la maitresse t'as aussi puni comme pour l'enfant  a bebert ?


----------



## aricosec (28 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis aricot , la maitresse t'as aussi puni comme pour l'enfant a bebert ?


.
si c'est la mode,allons y,robertav  
.
aricot c'est sans *T*
aricot c'est sans *T*
aricot c'est sans *T*
aricot c'est sans *T*
aricot c'est sans *T*
aricot c'est sans *T*
aricot c'est sans *T*
aricot c'est sans *T*
aricot c'est sans *T*
aricot c'est sans *T*
aricot c'est sans *T*
aricot c'est sans *T*
  
 
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> si c'est la mode,allons y,robertav
> .
> aricot c'est sans *T*
> ...



voila ma punition 

robertav tu dois ecrire correctement le pseudo de * aricosec*
robertav tu dois ecrire correctement le pseudo de * aricosec*
robertav tu dois ecrire correctement le pseudo de * aricosec*
robertav tu dois ecrire correctement le pseudo de * aricosec*
robertav tu dois ecrire correctement le pseudo de * aricosec*
robertav tu dois ecrire correctement le pseudo de * aricosec*
robertav tu dois ecrire correctement le pseudo de * aricosec*
robertav tu dois ecrire correctement le pseudo de * aricosec*
robertav tu dois ecrire correctement le pseudo de * aricosec*
robertav tu dois ecrire correctement le pseudo de * aricosec*


voila , dix fois.....c'est bon ?      :love:


----------



## Dedalus (28 Janvier 2005)

C'est surtout que je me posais la question de l'échange :Même avec une seule lentille, je crois que ton petit salé est encore une meilleure affaire    

Et l'orthographe je m'en tape...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (28 Janvier 2005)

échange leçons de morale contre n'importe quoi (même le MacDo d'aricosec)


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que je me posais la question de l'échange :Même avec une seule lentille, je crois que ton petit salé est encore une meilleure affaire
> 
> Et l'orthographe je m'en tape...


.
 
.
echange prof d'orthographe,contre DEDALUS sympa


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> .
> echange prof d'orthographe,contre DEDALUS sympa





mackie et moi on peux se proposer pour la place de prof ?


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mackie et moi on peux se proposer pour la place de prof ?


.
*gaspp !   arghh !  MACKIE ? ......NOOOOOOOooooon* !


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2005)

*gaspp !   arghh !  ARICOSEC,  ROBERTAV,  MACKIE ? ......NOOOOOOOooooon* ! 

Ah !  Tous les trois vous faites une belle paire !!!

 :rose:    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> *gaspp !   arghh !  ROBERTAV,  MACKIE ? ......NOOOOOOOooooon* !
> 
> Ah !  Tous les trois vous faites une belle paire !!!
> 
> :rose:    :mouais:




3 ????


qui de nous 2 est double : moi ou mackie?      



pffffff tu as edité alors moi aussi !!!    


aricosec serait un bon prof non ?


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> 3 ????
> qui de nous 2 est double : moi ou mackie?
> ...Aricosec serait un bon prof, non ?



La réponse à la première question est qu'il n'y a pas de double.

La réponse à la deuxième est qu'il n'y a pas de bon prof, il n'y a que des profs emmerdants.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> La réponse est qu'il n'y a pas de double.




ban , je ne joue plus avec toi   

*tu es un tricheur !!!* :mouais:


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ban , je ne joue plus avec toi
> 
> *tu es un tricheur !!!* :mouais:


En jouant, on ne s'amuse bien que si on triche... un peu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2005)

Echange une femme de cinquante ans contre deux de vingt cinq


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2005)

Echange chauffage électrique contre grande cheminée avec flambée


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Echange une femme de cinquante ans contre deux de vingt cinq






trop tard, ce troc a eté deja demandé


----------



## loustic (29 Janvier 2005)

Echange le troc contre le cort


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Echange le troc contre le cort



et un ANAGRAMME contre MA MANAGER


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> trop tard, ce troc a eté deja demandé



Sorry, j'l'avais pô vu ! Bon, maintenant j'ai le trac, avec votre troc truqué ! caisse qu'il me reste en stock maintenant ? Ah, oui :

J'échange un égout contre une couleuvre,
j'échange quinze minutes contre un quart d'heure,
j'échange un car de flic contre une portion de poulet,
j'échange deux pendaisons simultanées contre un ensemble à cordes,
j'échange une galette des rois contre les trésors de la monarchie. :style:


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

échange des vertes contre des pas mûres


----------



## sonic snake (29 Janvier 2005)

J'échange mon découvert contre un chéque sans provision


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Janvier 2005)

échange course de sonic




contre course de bip-bip


----------



## Dedalus (29 Janvier 2005)

échange l'intégrale André Rieu, contre un kleenex non blanchi au chlore


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2005)

échange ton n° de téléphone contre le mien


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Janvier 2005)

échange guacamole contre sauce salsa



(et si tu des tacos gratuits, je suis preneur   )


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2005)

J'échange une tonne d'emm ... dements contre un jour de chance.


----------



## Spyro (30 Janvier 2005)

Échange samedi ennuyeux contre dimanche passé à jouer avec mon neuveu de 8 mois. :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (30 Janvier 2005)

j'échange ma paire de claquettes contre une paire de tongues


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Janvier 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'échange une tonne d'emm ... dements contre un jour de chance.


essayes sinon échange Donald Duck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



contre Gontran Bonheur


----------



## aricosec (30 Janvier 2005)

echange loustic,mackie,robertav,contre film muet


----------



## aricosec (30 Janvier 2005)

echange nuit blanche de pleine lune,contre deux pilules de somnifére


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> echange loustic,mackie,robertav,contre film muet






pour m'echanger contre quelque chose il faudrait d'abord
que je t'appartiens..........   

et vu que c'est comme cela   


echange aricoT  contre salade verte


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> echange loustic,mackie,robertav,contre film muet


Echange haricot vert contre une salade sèche


----------



## aricosec (30 Janvier 2005)

echange gaulle a peche contre asticots bien gras pour la salade verte de robertav


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Echange haricot vert contre une salade sèche





arggggggg.......tu m'as grillé !!!!     

je voulais editer pour aricoT sec mais trop tard !!


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> echange gaulle a peche contre asticots bien gras pour la salade verte de robertav


Echange asticot sec contre aricosec


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

échangerais éventuellement aricosec contre authentique mojette de pré-salé


----------



## loustic (30 Janvier 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> échangerais éventuellement aricosec contre authentique mojette de pré-salé


Ah ! Les mojettes cuisinées à l'ancienne avec des asticots secs ! Et du jambon sec de Vendée !


----------



## mado (30 Janvier 2005)

échangerais volontiers week-end qui finit contre week-end qui commence.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> essayes sinon échange Donald Duck
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as raison, j'échangerai bien un canard laqué contre un canard calé.


----------



## Dedalus (30 Janvier 2005)

échangerais bien mes 41 ans 1/2 contre mes 41 ans, ad vitam


----------



## Grug (31 Janvier 2005)

echange gueule de bois contre mine de petarou ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2005)

echange 
enfant malade pleurnicheur 
contre
bon repas pour midi


----------



## aricosec (31 Janvier 2005)

echange la soixantaine bien sonné,contre 24 midi


----------



## mado (1 Février 2005)

Echange mémoire vive contre mémoire morte
Echange ici contre ailleurs


----------



## aricosec (1 Février 2005)

echange billet de loto perdant, contre preservatif neuf


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

Échange euh...
échaaaaaaaange...

échange manque d'inspiration contre pompe à velo


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Echange préservatif neuf contre billet de loto GAGNANT (ben tant qu'à faire)


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Février 2005)

Echange verre à moitié vide contre verre à moitié plein

(c'est que j'ai sacrément soif   )


PS: si possible avec du Pacherenc de Vic Bihl dedans  

PPS: @Robertav, s'il te reste du Sauterne tant adoré par ta fille, je suis preneur (Note au Trolleur potentiel qui traînerait dans ce forum, je suis preneur du Sauterne pas de la fille de Robertav, à bon entendeur salut  :rateau: )


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

echange le contraire contre son opposé.


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

échangerais (peut-être, faut voir) ma crève contre ta crève : ben quoi, faut combattre le mal par le mal qu'ils disent


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> echange le contraire contre son opposé.


Par exemple grug contre gurg ?

Pas terrible...


----------



## Grug (1 Février 2005)

echange nez coulant contre corde à sauter


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

echange robot bruyant contre livre de relaxation


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> echange nez coulant contre corde à sauter


Echange noeud coulant contre noeud ferroviaire.


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2005)

Echange saloperie de truc contre saleté de machin.  :hein:


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

échange chemin de croix contre chemin de fer


----------



## Spyro (1 Février 2005)

échange croix de fer contre croisée des chemins


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Février 2005)

échange croisée des chemins contre chemins de croix


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2005)

Echange un petit creux contre un chemin creux.


----------



## loustic (1 Février 2005)

Echange dalle mortuaire contre dalle en pente.   :casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Echange gateux pourri contre gateau de riz (même improvisé)


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

échange lune de miel contre lune rousse


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Février 2005)

échange mon PC KC (voir ma signature) contre un PowerMac (même un G4)


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

échange rien contre tout ou tout contre rien, au choix


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Février 2005)

échange Panthère contre Tigre

(je fais une collection de félins   )


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

Echange tasse vide contre tasse pleine





_(Vais aller faire chauffer de l'eau, moi...)_


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

echange windows 3.1+windows 95+windows 98+windows 2000+windows millenium +windows xp contre LisaDesk.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> echange windows 3.1+windows 95+windows 98+windows 2000+windows millenium +windows xp contre LisaDesk.






c'est toi qui a piqué tous ce wind a mon homme  ?????? :mouais:


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> c'est toi qui a piqué tous ce wind a mon homme  ?????? :mouais:



je lui rends de suite...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> je lui rends de suite...





bah tu sais..... :rose: 

s'a m'arrangerais pas mal si,  en fin de compte, tu les gardes (si , si meme le  xp pro )  

il faut pas t'inquieter, on a pas porté plainte a la police
elle etait trop debordé avec les voleur de macs   


par contre, je veux bien une chaussette rose ipod , si où cas où .........   :love:


----------



## steinway (1 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> par contre, je veux bien une chaussette rose ipod , si où cas où .........   :love:



voila...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2005)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> voila...







 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: pacte conclu !!!  

donc le troc est 




> Posté par steinway
> 
> echange windows 3.1+windows 95+windows 98+windows 2000
> +windows millenium +windows xp contre  *chaussette ipod rose*




comme quoi ce thread sa sert parfois !!!!!


----------



## Dedalus (1 Février 2005)

échange ½uvres complètes de Beigbeder contre Amours jaunes de Tristan Corbière


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

Echange soirée entamée contre pleine nuit de sommeil


----------



## poildep (1 Février 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Echange soirée entamée contre pleine nuit de sommeil


ah non hein ! J'me la garde ma pleine nuit de sommeil.


----------



## lumai (1 Février 2005)

devrait y en avoir assez pour tous les deux quand même !!! 

et puis au fait : bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> échange ½uvres complètes de Beigbeder contre Amours jaunes de Tristan Corbière


Quelle horreur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

Pas de troc avec ça !!!!!!!!!!!!!
(je ne parle pas de Tristan Corbière...)


----------



## aricosec (2 Février 2005)

echange bonne reponse a ce thead,contre un tas de post a coté de la plaque !

   
     
 :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> echange bonne reponse a ce thead,contre un tas de post a coté de la plaque !


C'était quoi la question ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi la question ?



c'était ça non ?


----------



## loustic (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi la question ?


La question est :

*Quelle est l'heure de l'aurore ???* 

 :hein:  :rose:  :mouais:    

Et non pas : quelle est l'horreur de l'or ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Février 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> La question est :
> 
> *Quelle est l'heure de l'aurore ???*
> 
> ...



C'est vers moins le quart non ?


----------



## Grug (2 Février 2005)

échange dons bienveillants contre intéressement aux benefices


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

échange bourse contre vie


----------



## Dedalus (2 Février 2005)

échange la mort contre la liberté


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2005)

échange impatience de recevoir le mac mini contre machine à voyager dans le temps


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2005)

échange Mère Denis avec corset contre Scarlet Johanson avec guépière  :love:


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

échange six francs *cinquante* cinq neuf cent cinquante sept contre 1 euro


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> échange six francs soixante cinq neuf cent cinquante sept contre 1 euro



tu perds 10 centimes (anciens)


----------



## Spyro (2 Février 2005)

Ah oui m............. flûte j'm'a gouré
Euh alors _éditer..._


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Février 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui m............. flûte j'm'a gouré
> Euh alors _éditer..._


----------



## Deedee (3 Février 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> Pas de troc avec ça !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> (je ne parle pas de Tristan Corbière...)


 
Moi j'aime bcp Beigbeder, pour la peine je le troc pas (ou alors contre des livres de Boris Vian, mais il m'en manque très peu  )


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Février 2005)

Attention...Il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde....

Echange Amstrad cpc 6128 (disquette) contre une caisse de Carlsberg.....(etat neuf)
Echange un Iskin transparent (presque pas servi...) contre quelques badges sympa (ES,Paul Smith,Electric......)

Attention...depechez vous....

(reponse par MP...)    :style:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

échange insomnie régulière contre vidéo de "Bonne nuit les petits"


----------



## Nephou (3 Février 2005)

*éch. :*
_envie de pisser_ contre _bonne bière_


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *éch. :*
> _envie de pisser_ contre _bonne bière_




ça va pas s'améliorer


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> échange insomnie régulière contre vidéo de "Bonne nuit les petits"



version "classic" ou version "X" ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> version "classic" ou version "X" ?



heu... "classic" sinon je ne vais toujours pas dormir :rose:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Attention...Il n'y en aura pas pour tout le monde....
> 
> Echange Amstrad cpc 6128 (disquette) contre une caisse de Carlsberg.....(etat neuf)
> Echange un Iskin transparent (presque pas servi...) contre quelques badges sympa (ES,Paul Smith,Electric......)
> ...



ben....personne en veut alors?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ben....personne en veut alors?



t'en as des trucs en stook toi, dis donc !


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> t'en as des trucs en stook toi, dis donc !



en fait ca ce prononce a l'anglaise...(Stouk)
mais un bien bô calembourg tout de meme....    

mais bon personne en veut?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en fait ca ce prononce a l'anglaise...(Stouk)



J'avais le casque sur les oreilles


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

O rayure sur mon ipod !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Zut, j'ai confondu avec le TGV !

Echange langue de bois contre oreille attentive.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Février 2005)

Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Zut, j'ai confondu avec le TGV !
> 
> Echange langue de bois contre oreille attentive.




Ahh ! Bravo


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

échangerais coup de pied de l'âne contre coup de l'étrier


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Echange coup de l'étrier contre le reste de la bouteille


----------



## aricosec (4 Février 2005)

echange bouteille de picrate,contre chateau margaux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

echange rien contre tout


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

échange un foie, deux reins, contre une bouteille de contrex


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

Echange ce que vous voulez pas contre ce que je veux ......:style:


----------



## Nephou (4 Février 2005)

*éch. :*
un fois et deux reins contre une bayonette


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *éch. :*
> un fois et deux reins contre une bayonette


Une fois deux reins ?
ou
Un foie et deux reins ?

Une baïonnette ?
ou
L'Aviron Bayonnais ?

Précisions souhaitées, on risque sa peau tout de même !

 

Echange rameur bayonnais contre rameur baillonné.


----------



## Dedalus (4 Février 2005)

échange rameur bâillonné (ou bayonnais) contre soupe aux haricots de l'Auberge du Cheval Blanc à Bayonne


----------



## loustic (4 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> échange rameur bâillonné (ou bayonnais) contre soupe aux haricots de l'Auberge du Cheval Blanc à Bayonne


Echange haricots blancs contre des vrais tarbais.


----------



## Spyro (4 Février 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Une fois deux reins ?
> ou
> Un foie et deux reins ?


Deux fois rien


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2005)

Echange deux fois rien contre une fois tout !


----------



## aricosec (4 Février 2005)

echangerai aprés midi de chiotte,contre deux heures de fornication


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> echangerai aprés midi de chiotte,contre deux heures de fornication



va te coucher , trop tot pour un 5 a 7


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> va te coucher , trop tot pour un 5 a 7



courage robertav, plus qu'une demi-heure à attendre 

OK, je connais la sortie  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

Echange amabilités contre bons procédés


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> courage robertav, plus qu'une demi-heure à attendre
> 
> OK, je connais la sortie  :rose:






tu devrais plutot chercher l'entrée du Ritz si ..........


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais plutot chercher l'entrée du Ritz si ..........





Poourquoi le Ritz


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Poourquoi le Ritz




parce que.......pour un 5 a 7 c'est l'ideale !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Poourquoi le Ritz




parce que.......pour un 5 a 7 c'est l'ideale !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

doublon


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> doublon



dommage il est deja 20h...
Tu semblais en avoir envie de ton 5 à 7....
   



Sinon,j'echange plus rien....Na!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dommage il est deja 20h...
> Tu semblais en avoir envie de ton 5 à 7....






ben pas specialment...  

ici entre 5 a 7 il y assez de mouvement !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben pas specialment...
> 
> ici entre 5 a 7 il y assez de mouvement !!!



mouvements ?  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> mouvements ?  :mouais:




ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

esprit tordu      


nan entre 5 et 7 toulmonde rentre au la maison


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> esprit tordu
> 
> ...



Ouf ! Merci mon dieu.
Mais qu'est-ce que je raconte moi ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> nan entre 5 et 7 toulmonde rentre au la maison



bon, ben si tout le monde rentre a la maison...
tu devrais quitter le Bar...
(c'est fou ca toujours a picoler.....)   


Merde!!!!! c'etait mon 500eme post...pffff...j'aurais put faire un effort....
quel c**.....


----------



## aricosec (5 Février 2005)

echange ce thread,contre un qui ne parte pas en couille


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> echange ce thread,contre un qui ne parte pas en couille



sur le bar, ça va être dur à trouver


----------



## loustic (5 Février 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> sur le bar, ça va être dur à trouver


Echange dur à trouver contre dur à cuire


----------



## aricosec (5 Février 2005)

echange defaitiste POORMONSTER,contre battant LOUSTIC


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> echange defaitiste POORMONSTER,contre battant LOUSTIC



ne m'insultez pas avec vos lettres capitales employées mal-t-à-propos :mouais:

  

échange serpent de la jungle contre pin-up de la ville (même blonde)  :love:


----------

